# Spanish in the surf



## Hop (Jun 29, 2009)

https://anglr.com/fishing-blog/fishing-tips/how-to-catch-spanish-mackerel/


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Good article with helpful info......thanks for posting.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

A 7 ft rod, 30# test and uses snaps. Pretty much the exact opposite of what I would use for spanish in the surf but hey whatever works for you I guess.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Yup


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah longer rod and lighter main line for distance, with flouro leader to hide the line and keep them from biting it off. I don't know too many beaches where you can even reach the Spanish with that setup. Then again, he has caught more from the surf than I have (zero), so who am I to argue?


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

My go to rod is a 10 foot.....1/2-2 oz....I use 30 pound braid with a 15 pound flouro leader..

Works for me.....I always have the 7.5 ft rod ready to go and often use it when the time is right.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

I've always thrown a 9 foot rod with spinning reel and 15-20lb braid and flouro or mono leaders. If I had my dream setup It would be a 9-10 ft rod rated for 1/2-2 oz. With 10-15lb. Braid with 30lb flouro leader. Still don't know if I would go spinner or conventional though.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

November Spanish. New one on me


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

If ya going out on ramp 43/44 you best get ready to run through floor board deep water...........

Since this is a family trip we drove 2 vehicles. My Tundra and brought the Element. Left my wife's infinitti at home. Guys at Red drum said we could get out better at ramp 48/49 in Frisco.I guess I get to see if I have to drag that Honda around. WE got our dogs and they are not getting in my truck


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

It looks more like a solicitation to me...


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

I've only caught one Spanish in the surf. It was on my regular all purpose 10ft surf spinner, at Carolla one July 4 evening on vacation there. A school of bunker moved in close & blues in the 14" range were worrying in them. I grabbed my rod & had to wade out super far, up to my neck to reach them with a hopkins. In the middle of catching blues & foul hooking menhaden & I caught one Spanish.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I used to wade out that deep in my younger days, but then I started watching ''shark week'' shows and decided to learn how to cast farther and keep my feet on the sand!


----------

